# Solution for button mashers



## Andre (25/3/15)

The humble o-ring, or two (from ECF).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (25/3/15)

Very cool idea, one of those: "why didn't I think of that".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (25/3/15)

@Andre Very Clever, will be done tonight!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/15)

Oh wow... such a clever idea! Happily I'm not a button masher but it's an awesome tip to be able to pass on!


----------



## hands (25/3/15)

also looks cool by filling in some space underneath the button

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (25/3/15)

Great idea. The number of times people have grabbed the Reo from a table and make a kak comment like - ooh look a walky talkie - and then proceed to mash the button while re-enacting scenes from a police show. The horror! Finally a fix so I can avoid the cringe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (25/3/15)

No one at work touches my Reo. They all know by now it's a big no-no. The few that did....well, let's just say they avoid my Reo and I as much as possible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/4/15)

As soon as I got my Reo, I made use of this idea and can confirm its genius!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (13/4/15)

ConradS said:


> Great idea. The number of times people have grabbed the Reo from a table and make a kak comment like - ooh look a walky talkie - and then proceed to mash the button while re-enacting scenes from a police show. The horror! Finally a fix so I can avoid the cringe!



That will result in a a$$ whipping of note. Dont blame me, i am an only child

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

